# Yay! Perfect World Malaysia (English version - no IP block) GET!



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 19, 2007)

http://www.perfectworld.com.my/

While I won't be playing in Malaysia (all my hard work in the Philippines version would be all moot ), I did try out, and I must say, they have a better translation/script. XD

But what is Perfect World again?


----------



## Dr.Wilopolis (Oct 19, 2007)

Heh, intriguing. =P Hmm, I'd try it, but I'm not sure of how much of the server's population speaks English in actuality. XD Well, that's a dumb question, but I'm actually wondering that, since I only know English. o.o


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 19, 2007)

Needs dragons and otherkin.


----------



## pinkplushii (Oct 19, 2007)

Whoa how weird.  I just finished downloading that as soon as I read this...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 19, 2007)

There are dragons here, although they are enemies. lol

And so far, the populace speaks in English.


----------



## Dr.Wilopolis (Oct 20, 2007)

Well, I guess I'll download this. Hehe, might make either a priest or a YaoShou.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 20, 2007)

Priests/YuLings are good here as opposed to most MMORPGs because they can actually last longer here.

Yao Shous are fun because... well... they're big and buff!


----------

